# Triceps arent sore the next day anymore??



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

I push my self as heavy and as hard as I can but can't seem to feel my triceps the next day. Here are some of the things I have tried.   I am not sure if I named everything correctly:

1. Close grip bench press
2. push downs
3. pull downs
4. dips
5. skull crushers (lower the curl bar to my forehead)
6. dumbel kickbacks
7. bench dips
8. something where you grab a dumbell with both hands, sit on the bench, then you put the dumbell behind your head with your hands sorta in a triangle shape then push the weight up in the air behind your head.  Then you lower it slowly to the back of your neck and push up again. I was told these are dumbell french presses but I don't think thats right.  I use a 60 pound dumbell for this.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

How is your form...by pushing yourself 'so' hard you may be getting slopping and adding too much stress on the shoulders/chest instead of the triceps.  This is especially common with pressdowns....stand upright and make sure you keep the elbows very tight to your sides.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

I watch my form extremely close (especially last night) and make sure my spotters keep an eye on it for me too.  I guess I can tell them to "really" watch my elbows to make sure they stay to my sides. Any good w/o excersizes you recommend.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2003)

Just becuase they are not sore the next day does not mean that you didn't have a good workout.  My triceps/biceps never really get sore after my workout but they kep on growing and getting stronger.  You tri's just may recover faster than some of your other muscles.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just becuase they are not sore the next day does not mean that you didn't have a good workout.  My triceps/biceps never really get sore after my workout but they kep on growing and getting stronger.





soreness is not a good measure of a productive work-out.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just becuase they are not sore the next day does not mean that you didn't have a good workout.  My triceps/biceps never really get sore after my workout but they kep on growing and getting stronger.  You tri's just may recover faster than some of your other muscles.



I agree.  I have not had sore triceps for quite some time, and I work the snot out of them.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am still going up in weight every week in almost everything in the gym so I guess I won't sweat it.   Thanks again


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

Try EZ Curl Bar Overhead Extension on an incline?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

Should I let the weight go behind my head or to my forehead "skull crusher" ?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

Well below your head...the purpose here is to get an extremely good stretch.  Should give youa nice change of pace...feels very different from other movements.  Keep the arms pointed backward so that when the triceps are fully contracted there is still tension.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

> BY FIT  :   Well below your head...the purpose here is to get an extremely good stretch.


Yes that is exactly what I am lacking is a good way to STRETCH out my triceps.  Nothing I do stretches them the way this will.  Perfect.  I will do these next week and I know it will be a good burn.  Can't wait    T/Y


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

How many times a week do you work your tri's?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Well below your head...the purpose here is to get an extremely good stretch.



In regards to building strength and size why to you think that is necessary?

Personally I go down to my forehead (hence the term skullcrushers), going back beyond my forehead just forces me to spend more time and energy and use other muscles (like back) to pull the weight back up.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

> scotty---How many times a week do you work your tri's?



All my muscles only get worked once a week


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am not sure who reads the diaries.   Could someone answer the very last question I asked in my diary post??
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14405


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ectomorph141 *_
> All my muscles only get worked once a week



Where in relation to your chest workout is your tri workout? Is it the same day? 

My tri's don't get really sore but i can feel it for at least two days after they'ver been worked.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

> Where in relation to your chest workout is your tri workout? Is it the same day?


The guys I w/o with change it up every week.  Yesterday we worked chest then tris afterwards.  My chest is destroyed  But the tris have nothing


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2003)

I've done up to 36 sets a week for triceps/biceps etc and when your body adapts to the workload, I dont see how you would be sore, because I wasn't. As time goes on you just get used to it, time to try something new, however you chose to do so.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

Prince...the reason is to force a contraction in a muscle in its stretched state.....It's a totally different exercise...well...quite different...than traditional skullcrushers.  I try to utilize the style of training that uses mid-range (power) movements, stretched contractions, and peak contractions.  Works the muscles from as many ways as possible with minimal exercises.  It's called POT or POF (can't remember which).


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2003)

Fit, I see what your saying, and I have used this too. At the end of your "skull crusher" you will have a hard contraction instead of a restfull state at the top of the rep, you dont even need that much angle to get this effect.

I finish my movement around the middle of the top of my head, I dont use my forehead or certainly not the nose, maybe my arms are long but this is too short of an area to confine my movement too, I dont like it.

I find that I like the effect of maintaining stress on the muscle at all time, one way to force yourself into getting this achieved is to use a lighter weight and go slow, it really makes for killer sets as opposed to just slopping through the movement using a heavier weight. The only 'pro' that I've seen train like that on video is Francois Benfatto, I like it either way.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> At the end of your "skull crusher" you will have a hard contraction instead of a restfull state at the top of the rep, you dont even need that much angle to get this effect.



hmmm...when I do skull-crushers with 120lbs there is nothing "restful" about it when I bring it down to me forehead!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

If your increasing in size and weight your able to lift with your tri's, I wouldn't worry about it, once that stops then you have problems.


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 12, 2003)

i have noticed the best gains from the following exercises, i only use 3 per week.

close grip bench
reverse grip bench
pushdowns
skulls
weighted dips


----------



## Var (Mar 12, 2003)

I've noticed the same lack of soreness with my delts.  My traps are destroyed after a good shoulder workout, yet I feel nothing in my delts.  I think my delts are growing better than most other muscle groups, so I agree that soreness isn't a great indicator of a successful workout.  Gotta admit that we all love that soreness though, right?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> hmmm...when I do skull-crushers with 120lbs there is nothing "restful" about it when I bring it down to me forehead!



Ah hah! How about 130 pounds   You brute


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2003)

Shoulders bother me the most when sore actually, you can never get into a position without them aggrivating me. As for other things, a bit of mild stimulus is a nice reminder that your working hard.


----------



## Pazza (Mar 12, 2003)

JM press is a great tricep exercise!

Try giant sets with tris.


----------

